# Lingerie - More info! (From LJ)



## PrettyKitty (Oct 6, 2005)

Lipsticks
La Bi Bra! - warm coral beige
Lingerie - light lilac/pink
Pink Maribu (love this name!) rich pinked mauve
Body Suit - neutral pink/beige with low level pearl
Push - Plum - deep plumbrown

Lipglass
Of Corset - light coral with pearl
Negligee - bright mauve with pearl
Brown Sugar - medium beige with pearl

Eyeshadow
Slip pink - dusty pink with pearl V
Sunday Best - ivory with frost F
FLirty Number - brown plum F
Taupless - another cute name! light lilac L
black tied - repromote V
idol eyes - repromote L

Pigments
Goldenaire - pink with gold pearl F
Lovely Lily - lilac with red pearl - F 
Pink Opal - repromote F

Mineralize Skinfinishes
Naked You - pale beige with grey and brown veining
Petticoat - pale rose with gold and amber veining

Thanks Shaunnamk!
http://www.livejournal.com/community.../10404880.html


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Oct 6, 2005)

oooh sweetnesssss


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info! I think I might want some of those just for the names lol. The lipglasses all seem like familiar colors :-/ Definetly getting the pigments... just because they're pigments... and the skinfinishes.


----------



## stella. (Oct 6, 2005)

Bodysuit and Goldenaire sound nice.

Does Naked You sound like it's a highlighter?


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Oct 6, 2005)

now I know what I want for Christmas
some product names are pretty kinky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Flirty Number frost e/s - brown plum...sounds nice!
ugh December means snow and cold here, bleh!
I'll have to wear warm shades to stay comfy


----------



## roxybc (Oct 6, 2005)

And this collection comes out Dec 26th???


----------



## user2 (Oct 6, 2005)

I really like the name "Of Corset"!

Argh I need money!!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Oct 6, 2005)

wonderful!  i'm curious about the skinfinishes...and the lipglasses....


----------



## 72Cosmo (Oct 6, 2005)

Pigments
Goldenaire - pink with gold pearl F
Lovely Lily - lilac with red pearl - F 
Pink Opal - repromote F


Is the Goldenaire  pink with gold pearl or peach with gold pearl? In the colorstories,it's listing it as peach. whereas here it's pink.


----------



## user4 (Oct 6, 2005)

STUPID QUESTION... WHAT'S Lingerie?


----------



## labelslut (Oct 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_STUPID QUESTION... WHAT'S Lingerie?_

 
Lingerie is underwear you know..bras, panties, etc!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 6, 2005)

Lingerie- fancy name for fancy underwear,.. bras, corsets,.. itty bitty thongs,.. etc,.. Not stupid,.. Risa posted a pic of Goldenaire and the lilly pigment she used at update somewhere if you search for it,.. I will get Of Corset L/g, Slip Pink and Taupless E/S... Petticoat MSF, and Both pigments new pigments


----------



## user4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok Rephrase- I Know What Lingerie (as In Underwear) Is... But Is It A New Collection Or Something? AND ARE THEY GOING TO BE LE?


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 6, 2005)

YES! im gonig to have gift cards from christmas!! im getting most of this collection ecxept the repomotes which i already have! the whoel collection sounds so sexy!


----------



## labelslut (Oct 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_Ok Rephrase- I Know What Lingerie (as In Underwear) Is... But Is It A New Collection Or Something? AND ARE THEY GOING TO BE LE?_

 
Sorry...yes it's a new collection due to be released Dec 26 for what I know of it most of it will be LE except for the repromotes.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanx for the info!! Those are such cute names.


----------



## Joke (Oct 6, 2005)

This is an appealing collection! I would buy it only for the names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMNIT i'm tired of going broke but i think im gonna luv this one!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 6, 2005)

MAC is gonna kill my bank account. I'm loving the sound of this collection.


----------



## xiahe (Oct 6, 2005)

well...

Sunday Best e/s, Flirty Number e/s, Taupless e/s, Goldenaire pigment, and Lovely Lily pigments have been added to the list...


----------



## absolut_blonde (Oct 6, 2005)

Taupless and Flirty Number sound nice... Other than that, I think I will be able to pass on most of this. Most of it sounds too warm or too dark for me. Maybe I will grab one of the Skinfinishes, too, since I don't have any yet.


----------



## ishtarchick (Oct 6, 2005)

totally sounds like i need that collection! complete!!!  loved the names and the concept, and can't wait to see the promotional pic for that. aaahhh what a way to start 2006 (because I know it will arrive here until 2006)


----------



## User20 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh and I thought I could save through the holiday lol

Goldenaire
Lovely Lily
Pink Opal
Petticoat
Flirty Number
Negligee
La Bi Bra!

Now to only hope these can be shot down when pix come lol


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 6, 2005)

The lipsticks all sound gorgeous!!!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Oct 7, 2005)

All of this sounds really nice! I know I'm gonna but most of the stuff just for those cute names. Definately will get skinfinishes and pigments! I can't wait for the release. Hope I get money for Christmas!!!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh dear, a collection made for the likes of me. I do like some of the colours as well as the names though! I'll end up getting 2 lipglasses methinks.

Thanks gals for the info...how do you do it?!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Oct 7, 2005)

That sounds so cute!  Why did this have to come out after x-mas?  At the rate they're coming out with collections, I won't be able to go to Hawaii this summer lol.  Well we shall see if I like the holiday collections first....


----------



## user4 (Oct 7, 2005)

thanks... i kept reading it somewhere... now i feel like an ass (all i had to do was look at the color stories... ooops). thanks both of u. the collection sounds cool!!! where do they come up with these names... lol


----------



## Sanne (Oct 7, 2005)

that's sooo amazing!!! I can hardly wait for the first pictures!!!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 7, 2005)

ohhh i want the MSF and the pigments!!


----------



## Modil (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_

Pigments
Goldenaire - pink with gold pearl F
Lovely Lily - lilac with red pearl - F 
Pink Opal - repromote F

Mineralize Skinfinishes
Naked You - pale beige with grey and brown veining
Petticoat - pale rose with gold and amber veining
_

 
These are the only ones I may end up getting from the collection.


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 9, 2005)

oooh! This sounds right up my alley!  Thanks for posting the info PrettyKitty!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 9, 2005)

Nobody else worried/curious about the 'grey veining' in one of the MSF? Who want's any kind of grey hint on their cheeks?!?!


----------



## Brianne (Oct 9, 2005)

I want the pigments, one of the skinfinishes, a lipglass or 2, and I need to see the e/s before I decide on those.


----------



## user2 (Oct 9, 2005)

SonRisa posted a pic of Lovely Lil on legacycollection.org http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/...ylily.jpg.html


----------



## foreveratorifan (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm definitely going to look into all the pigments....we shall see about everything else and what money I get for Xmas...


----------



## Paola77 (Oct 10, 2005)

Does anyone have more info on the finish of those lipsticks?  Frost, lustres, etc?
Thanks!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 10, 2005)

*Lingerie Quad*

codeedit


----------



## labelslut (Oct 10, 2005)

MAC_Whore-I'm soooo excited about this quad!  I wonder what it would look like!!


----------



## medvssa (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Nobody else worried/curious about the 'grey veining' in one of the MSF? Who want's any kind of grey hint on their cheeks?!?!_

 
Me *g*
I love dirtied colors.


----------



## glamella (Oct 11, 2005)

I need more pics ppl! This collection is right up my alley


----------



## martygreene (Oct 12, 2005)

the precaution info for this collection, and who's that lady are up in the precautions announcements section of the precautions forum. Thought I'd give the heads up.


----------



## Brianne (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow I must have Lovely Lily! So pretty.


----------



## Shawna (Oct 17, 2005)

I got to see swatches of the pigments today.  Lovely lily is a really pretty lilac colour (son_risa posted pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and goldenaire reminded me of deckchair.  It is pink with gold pearl, but the gold really shows through more than the pink.  I think it was a beautiful colour too.  I am so freakin' excited about this collection.  Oh, and I asked about the grey veining in the MSF?  My MA assures me that it is not really grey, and that from what she saw, both MSF's were very pretty.  I am going to blow all my x-mas money on this.  Oh, definitely a Dec. 26th release date too which is weird b/c it's a Monday.


----------



## ishtarchick (Oct 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_I found out about a quad that is coming out with Lingerie. It is at Macy's only and is called Boudoir Hues. Supposedly all of the colours in it are new and LE._

 
i don't know if it will be macys exclusive, but jennylopez wrote this
"... has titillate, lounge wear, silver charm and trousseau but ive never seen it so i dont know what it might look like =/"

what do you think? obviously one of the shades will be silver.


----------



## kateisgreat (Oct 22, 2005)

LOVE the sound of this collection.
I'll be adding all the pigments and 2 l/gs to my list


----------



## anniewayz (Oct 22, 2005)

Oooh a new collection & i've been wanting black tied.


----------



## xiahe (Oct 22, 2005)

I ♥♥♥ the name "Of Corset"...lol


----------

